# mosquito nets...



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello all!
I am travelling to Kenya at Easter from Cairo and would like to know if anyone knows where I can buy mosquito nets from in maadi? 
Also has anyone ever taken the malaria tablets malerone? If so how did you find them and did you just buy them over the counter here in Egypt. I also need to get a yellow fever shot- any ideas on the best way of going about this? can you buy this over the counter at the pharmacy too- for the doctor to administer?


----------



## bermac (Mar 1, 2011)

Why take a mosquito net? Where are you going in Kenya?. Most hotels have nets already. Unless you are spending a lot of time near lake Victoria the chance of malaria is not high. Malarone is good with few side effects but expensive. Just go to a pharmacy and ask about it. Latium is cheaper and once a week but can cause weird dreams. You should try it at home to see if it affects you. 

You should also have Hepatitus A. - very important as it can be passed through food preparation. Typhoid also.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

tracyc11 said:


> Hello all!
> I am travelling to Kenya at Easter from Cairo and would like to know if anyone knows where I can buy mosquito nets from in maadi?
> Also has anyone ever taken the malaria tablets malerone? If so how did you find them and did you just buy them over the counter here in Egypt. I also need to get a yellow fever shot- any ideas on the best way of going about this? can you buy this over the counter at the pharmacy too- for the doctor to administer?


Yellow fever- got mine done at the airport- terminal one departures, as you go in, on your left about halfway along where the security gates are to let you into the check in desks, there is a set of steps going down, at the bottom on the right.
Not sure about the hours operated I went mid morning during the week.
Theres a hospital also on the Giza side, but they didnt have any certificates available, all this about a year ago
rgds
Kev


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

There is no malaria in Nairobi, but there is risk in the valleys and on the coast. Mosquito nets are very cheap there, as is DEET spray. I lived in Kenya and Tanzania for six years and never bothered with antimalaria pills. Just use lots of DEET and you'll be fine.


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

I have used homeopathic anti-malaria tablets for the past 30 years on my travels, as I suffer bad side-effects from proprietary drugs. No sigh of malaria so far, despite having been in many high-risk areas.


----------

